# Can't see the external harddrive



## Johnluk (Nov 29, 1999)

Hi, I am new to the Mac world and that might be my problem but I am trying to add an external USB harddrive onto Mac Laptop. The problem is the system does not react at all to me plugging in the USB cable - no error messages no nothing.

I am running OS 10.3.9.
The info on the harddrive is:
HD3-U2 USB 2.0 2.5" Hard Drive
Supports Self-powered and bus-powered mode.
Fits all 2.5" slim type hard disk (9.5mm)
Support Hard Drive up to 100GB
Instant portability for 2.5" HDD
Plug and Play for any PC or Mac system
Aluminum material
Excellent heat-dissipation
Easy to install
One LED to indicate power and status
OS support: Win 98 / SE / ME / 2000 / XP and Mac 9.0 or above
Chipset: Genesys GL 811E
Samsung 2.5" 60GB 9.5mm 5400rpm 8MB Buffer 12ms Hard Drive.

What can I do to get the system to recognize the external harddrive. The harddrive is currently formatted as FAT32.

Thanks,


----------



## NitroNic (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmm... I"m not sure wheather or not it will read the FAT32 file system. But I don't think that's your problem. 

I know it said Plug and play, but did it come with any installation CD's? You might have to first install some software, but after that you can plug/unplug the thing whenver you feel like without having to tell the computer to do anything else.

Nic


----------



## Johnluk (Nov 29, 1999)

Well mark this one SOLVED. I figured out how to get it to work. The external drive came will a USB Cable (A-mini B) which had two ends at the PC side (a thick cable and a thinner cable). When I plugged both USB ends into the laptop it recognized the external drive and it came online. I then formatted it thru the MAC for MS-DOS (FAT32). It works like a charm now.

Thanks all for your help...


----------

